# Outlet height in garages



## steve37887 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is there a specific height that electrical outlets have to be from the floor of garages/carports? I know they have to be GFCI but not sure about the height. Seems to me that I read somewhere 36" but that seems like a bit much.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

You can install them wherever you like.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

There is no code regarding this, but 48" seems to be a common height.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> There is no code regarding this, but 48" seems to be a common height.


I put them at switch height myself... :whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It's easier to plug & unplug stuff when they are higher up
For me 36" is about a min


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

I set them at 54" in garages so that ubiquitous piece of plywood leaning against the wall doesn't hide them.:yes:


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not absolutely certain, but I believe that a garage that has the ability to store motor vehicles is a classified (hazardous) area. 

If true, this means that there cannot be any source of ignition within 18" of the floor. Electrical receptacles and switches are considered a source of ignition unless they're listed for use in classified atmospheres. 

This is why water heaters and furnaces are installed on platforms, and not directly on the floor. 

Rob

P.S. Hopefully, KCtermite will chime in on this one, he's got a pretty good handle on code issues.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

*varies*

24x30 garage / workshop

I put most at 48" - except for one wall that has a long work bench, there I put several about a few inches above the workbench height.


----------



## swaterbenny (Jan 22, 2009)

> I'm not absolutely certain, but I believe that a garage that has the ability to store motor vehicles is a classified (hazardous) area.
> 
> If true, this means that there cannot be any source of ignition within 18" of the floor. Electrical receptacles and switches are considered a source of ignition unless they're listed for use in classified atmospheres.
> 
> ...


 If this is true you would have to have EVERYTHING in your garage piped in IMC or Rigid..... You know you can still create an arc just plugging something in or flipping a switch? I don't think you can have any switches or receptacles in a hazardous location.... To the OP I don't think there is a requirement for height( I'm too lazy to go out in the 20 degree weather, and get my code book). Best of Luck! Don't do anything hot! Ben


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

micromind said:


> I'm not absolutely certain, but I believe that a garage that has the ability to store motor vehicles is a classified (hazardous) area.
> 
> If true, this means that there cannot be any source of ignition within 18" of the floor. Electrical receptacles and switches are considered a source of ignition unless they're listed for use in classified atmospheres.
> 
> ...


There is no height requirement for garage receptacles. Most around here set them at about 48".

Ignition sources have to be elevated above 18" in garages. That's basically because of the potential for combustible heavy vapor buildup. *The challenging gray area is the mysterious definition of sources of ignition*. In my opinion, this code was put in place to prevent water heater installation (or furnaces) on the garage floor back before they mandated the change to sealed combustion water heaters (which an ICC memorandum now allows on garage floors). 

Honestly, I've never in all my years had anyone install a receptacle, switch or panel within 18" of a garage floor, so I've never had to make this call. If I had to take a stance I would not permit anything that could throw a spark/arc within that 18" space, and that includes receptacles and switches. Better to err on the safe side.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

swaterbenny said:


> If this is true you would have to have EVERYTHING in your garage piped in IMC or Rigid.....


I think Micromind was referring to the hazardous nature of garages due to combustible products (gas, cars, lawnmowers, paint thinner, etc), not the physical protection requirements of wiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

The hazardous area is only from the floor up 18". The area more than 18" off the floor is non-hazardous.

Rob


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Correct! :yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm actually insulating & finishing my garage - living space above
So my wire will be in the walls/joists
If I had to add anything after I'd probably run conduit
But its going to have plenty of power with a 100a sub


----------



## steve37887 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the info.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't know about other sources of speculation about an 18 inch rule, but a lot of home inspectors believe such a rule exists because it is shown in illustrations in the Carlson Dunlap training materials and reproduced in the "Illustrated Home" book published by the same source (illustration 622) - it's in there, however, because it's a _Canadian_ requirement, it's not present in the NEC.

----------

Home Inspection: ""A business with illogically high liability, slim profit margins and limited economies of scale. An incredibly diverse, multi-disciplined consulting service, delivered under difficult in-field circumstances, before a hostile audience in an impossibly short time frame, requiring the production of an extraordinarily detailed technical report, almost instantly, without benefit of research facilities or resources." - Alan Carson


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Thomas said:


> Don't know about other sources of speculation about an 18 inch rule, but a lot of home inspectors believe such a rule exists because it is shown in illustrations in the Carlson Dunlap training materials and reproduced in the "Illustrated Home" book published by the same source (illustration 622) - it's in there, however, because it's a _Canadian_ requirement, it's not present in the NEC.


A LOT of H-I's like to call things out that are not an issue. Why should this be any different.


----------

